# Junior handling dvd?



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

I am hoping to encourage my enthusiastic nephew as he is only 6 years old and has taken part in a few shows in junior handling with my vizsla. I havent much experience of the junior handling side of things as I didnt take up showing dogs until a few years ago. I have seen the Marina Scotts Complete Guide to Junior Handling dvd advertised, which I would like to buy as a gift for my nephew as I am hoping a dvd will be more easily set out than trying to show him what to do from a book. I just wanted to know if anyone has purchased the dvd and is it any good? (I dont want him to be disappointed). I take him with me to ringcraft which he loves but unfortunately it can be a bit late at night for him especially with school the next day so I thought the dvd would help.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

We dont have the DVD but I know its meant to be really good - I would be buying it if my kids were just starting out now. Amy has Marina's book though, thats good too - well worth a buy.

Please feel free to PM me and ask any questions about Junior handling if you want to.


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the offer of advice - might take you up on the offer in the future


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't seen the DVD either, but Marina is an excellent handler and trainer of junior handlers (and a lovely person as well) and has taught our two all they know (they're 19 and 22 now!) The DVD is supposed to be excellent - and have you seen the bloopers from the DVD on you tube?

BLOOPERS: Marina Scott's Complete Guide to Junior Handling - YouTube

More BLOOPERS: Marina Scott's Complete Guide to Junior Handling - YouTube

btw, if Ceearott's not around and you need to know something quickly, you can pm me too.


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Spellweaver - from what I have seen of the juniors around they all look very professional. It has been great fun watching him and Ruby in the ring. I have entered them in a few open shows and I have promised him a day out at midland counties next week so he can watch a few "pros" - He is excited about going with us so I think he might have the show bug already.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

viz said:


> Thanks Spellweaver - from what I have seen of the juniors around they all look very professional. It has been great fun watching him and Ruby in the ring. I have entered them in a few open shows and I have promised him a day out at midland counties next week so he can watch a few "pros" - He is excited about going with us so I think he might have the show bug already.


There's no junior handling at Midland Counties - makes me so cross when championship shows don't put on handling classes cos the junior handlers of today are the exhibitors of the future


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't worry - he wants to watch the vizsla's been shown, you should have seen his face when I took him with us to his first champ show - he couldn't believe there were so many Ruby's. 

Just had a thought - if I give him Ruby to show in the normal breed/Av classes at an open show would he be able to get his point book signed for the YKC or has it got to be only a junior handling class?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

My understanding is it has to be a YKC Class - remember Junior Handling classes are different to the YKC classes - its a different organisation, lol.

If you get a 1st, 2nd or 3rd in the Junior Handling Association Classes at Champ/Open Shows, this qualifies you for the Junior Handling Semi-Finals held at Richmond Dog Show in September every year - a very prestigious event as the eventual winners go on to represent the UK.

The YKC classes are qualifiying classes for the YKC Classes at Crufts - only a First will qualify you - make sure Membership is up to date to get entered at Crufts.

The YKC also do Members Stakes classes, in which the member has to take a dog in that is owned by themselves or family and the dog must also live at the members home address too - in this class, the dog is judged and winners qualify for the stakes classes at Crufts. :thumbup:


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks I will let them loose in the young handlers classes and let them both have fun. I have sorted him out a membership with the YKC a couple of months ago but should he also join the young handling association (does he need to be a member of the association to enter the classes?)


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

viz said:


> Thanks I will let them loose in the young handlers classes and let them both have fun. I have sorted him out a membership with the YKC a couple of months ago but should he also join the young handling association (does he need to be a member of the association to enter the classes?)


He doestn have to join the Junior Handling Assoc to enter classes at shows but if he qualified for the Semi Finals and wanted to enter, he must be a fully paid up member


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

viz said:


> should he also join the young handling association (does he need to be a member of the association to enter the classes?)


Unless they've altered it since our two were young, he can't actually apply to join the JHA like he can the YKC. He has to wait until he has won either 1st, 2nd or 3rd in one of their classes and then he will get an entry form to join along with his prize card.


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks to you both - that's much clearer. At least he will have something to aim for in the future with regards to the JHA.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

viz said:


> Thanks to you both - that's much clearer. At least he will have something to aim for in the future with regards to the JHA.


Our Amy loves the JHA more than the YKC, lol!

She loves to qualify for the semi finals more than crufts, lol!

I thinnk its much more prestigious and the organiser (lovely woman) gets fabby judges who know what they are doing (so many judges, especially at open show level, dont have much of a clue as to how to actually judge handling classes )

Heres Amy getting her 3rd place at Darlington last year - qualifying her for Crufts 2011.


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Well done to Amy it is nice to see youngsters having an interest.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Marina's book and her dvd are ab fab, keep an eye out too for any courses that her and Helena run.

Junior Handling - www.juniorhandling.co.uk - Marina's website

My two girls have now both aged out of the JHA but still compete in the YKC.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Sunday January 22, 2012, South Wales. A handling training day for juniors and adults, with Marina and Helena, (supported by Bridgend & DKA) will be held at Bryncae Community Centre, Powell Drive, Llanharan, CF72 9UU. 9am-4pm Click here to book your place (send your name, age, address, breed and experience level) 


Dont know if this will be of interest to you, there is a lodge not too far away as well.


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks tashi - I think we will let him have ago at a few open shows (keep building up his confidence) and we will look at the dvd. I think we will take it slowly and see how he gets on - thanks for the handling info for the handling day but unfortunately it clashes with Manchester champ show.


----------



## ShowDog (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey  I have a wee question. 
See if I miss my breed class at open show, would I be still allowed to take part in Junior Handling?
Thanks


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

ShowDog said:


> Hey  I have a wee question.
> See if I miss my breed class at open show, would I be still allowed to take part in Junior Handling?
> Thanks


Yes - as long as your dog is entered in the breed class, it doesn't matter whether or not you actually compete. In fact, at some shows breed classes and handling classes clash, and unless one of the judges will wait (sometimes they do, sometimes they don't) you have to choose between one or the other.


----------



## ShowDog (Apr 3, 2011)

That's Great  Thanks


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

She's meant to be quite something from what I understand - the only person to achieve the same accolade in Junior and Adult handling.

It's not normally an area I would be dipping into, but I went under her judging a couple of weeks ago and was surprised how young she was, so did a bit of research on her.

She was lovely with the dogs and the exhibitors, a very pleasant lady who clearly has a lot of experience and talent.

Good luck to your nephew - I love to see the youngsters in the ring, and it really gives them an interest that gets them out and about  something quite rare for more than a few of today's young people


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks - I brought him the dvd and gave it to him at Christmas. I watched it with him and although it is aimed at Juniors I must admit I learnt a few things as well. On the dvd each point is illustrated through the use of some junior handlers which helps you to understand better than in a book as you have a real idea of what is expected of the handler.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

viz said:


> Thanks - I brought him the dvd and gave it to him at Christmas. I watched it with him and although it is aimed at Juniors I must admit I learnt a few things as well. On the dvd each point is illustrated through the use of some junior handlers which helps you to understand better than in a book as you have a real idea of what is expected of the handler.


I thought you would find it useful, lol! Glad you liked it!


----------



## viz (Mar 18, 2010)

Well I told all the girls to pay attention as well, but Ruby decided to bark at one of the fluffy dogs instead of watching what she should be doing! :smile5:


----------

